# Crew member lost overboard



## raybnz (Sep 10, 2005)

A breaking news flash on TVNZ. 

A crew member of a tanker leaving Wellington was swept (fell) over board this evening.

Helicopters and boats are searching for him. Weather is gale force winds and high seas.

Search is likely to be called off due to conditions


----------



## nzmatt (Sep 3, 2005)

wonder what tanker is was???


----------



## nzmatt (Sep 3, 2005)

tanker Formosa that was what tv 3 news said,i am in sydney but from chch i saw on the news auckland was out of power and cold and show down south,i went back home 6 weeks ago for 2 week all we had we lovey weather,2 days after we got back it turned,i guess i was lucky.cheers


----------



## exsailor (Dec 18, 2005)

Tanker was 'Formosa Thirteen', 2005 blt 45706 dwt, owned by Formosa Plastic Marine Corp, and out-bound for Timaru.


----------



## Rutts (Jun 28, 2005)

The Wellington Harbour Master isn't holding out much hope.

"There's a southerly, it's cold, he had no life-jacket. It's not looking good," he said. 

"It's getting dark - they're using floodlights, but it's pretty cold out there as well." 

Yes, the day the lights went out in Auckland - how one fallen power line can cause a major outage affecting the country's biggest city and so many people. Two words spring to mind "Banana Republic"


----------



## raybnz (Sep 10, 2005)

Its called maintenance or the lack of. To much skimming of profit. Worked several years for the now long gone New Zealand Electricity Department. For us who live south of the Bombays its only Auckland. 

Just hope the W C Daldy came thru the blow without any damage. (Thumb)


----------

